# Songs like Genesis - Blood on the Rooftops?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Genesis - Blood on the Rooftops

Anyone know of any songs that are like this in various ways?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, it's difficult to give suggestions if you don't explain what you mean with 'like this'.

Have you tried their previous album (Trick of the tail), especially the songs Entangled and Mad man moon?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Well, it's difficult to give suggestions if you don't explain what you mean with 'like this'.
> 
> Have you tried their previous album (Trick of the tail), especially the songs Entangled and Mad man moon?


Well, I wanted that up to the reader. It could be the prolonged classical guitar intro, followed by heavier symphonic prog.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Charisma label carried Genesis, Van der Graff Generator, etc AND a lousy pubrock band called Lindisfarne.

Unbelievable as it seems, the Lindisfarne lp "Fog on the Tyne" WAS THE BIGGEST SELLER in UK for that year (1971???) beating out things like Beatles and Tom Jones.



The line:
"The grime on the Tyne is mine, all mine." tributes Genesis' labelmates, Lindisfarne.

Exchange "grime" for "fog" and you basically have is the chorus.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Jethro Tull Life's a love song





Gentle Giant Aspirations


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I used to think that Genesis is the best prog rock band ever, but then I discovered Gentle Giant and Genesis has been dethroned. They even frequently use counterpoint. I've never been a big fan of Pink Floyd


----------

